# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  How is TPE  toys spice up your life?

## qiouxdoll

TPE toys can be used as a sexual partner with functional genitalia consisting of silica gel, gel, latex, and silicone. TPE real dolls have even imitated the vagina or anus mouth gap. In addition, if you like oral sex, TPE toys have a mouth to imitate oral posture. Many TPE toys are equipped with imitation of the tongue and even equipped with a vibration massager to get a wonderful sexual experience. The vibratory massager provides additional fun and excitement to the reproductive apparatus when in use. In fact, you can even buy vibratory massagers from ovules to various forms of the penis. It can be used to provide the pornographic experience of vibration and rotation.

Before using TPE toys, do not forget to use waterborne lubricants before use. You will have the wonderful experience of these dolls. So now do not waste any time and order a sex doll.

----------


## qiouxdoll

If the appearance of the sex robot is a real life sex doll with high simulation, can it also solve the love in the form of a long-distance relationship? It turns out that the lack of physical contact between love and marriage is vulnerable, and the artificial intelligence and refined design of the can perfectly satisfy all your needs, and it is human nature to fall into it.

A good emotion must go through love, marriage, and old age. Marriage may not be love, but a good old marriage will have a good marriage. It is worth noting that sex robots will definitely be with you, if you wish.

----------


## qiouxdoll

Though we live in an era of self-driving cars and iPhones, it often feels like the kind of inventions promised by science fiction — teleportation decks! Hologram communication! Some kind of laser that can instantly cure UTIs! — are still a long way off. But by the end of 2017, one long-time sci-fi fantasy will become real: Abyss Creations (the company behind the Real Doll sex dolls) will release what is widely being referred to as the world's first sex robot. Called Harmony, she's not quite a fully-mobile sex robot — she has a moving face, speech capabilities, and a personality the user can create via an app, but she can't, say, humps you wildly until dawn or joins you in a post-coital plate of Pad Thai. Yet. And frankly, I'm jealous. While she represents a breakthrough in the field of sexual robotics, it's impossible to miss the fact that Harmony is designed for heterosexual cis men. I'm a heterosexual cis woman — when the hell do I get a sex robot?

----------


## qiouxdoll

So why doesn't anyone seem interested in designing a sex robot specifically for women?

----------


## qiouxdoll

The development of sex robots is also an important field of intelligent robots. According to the existing sex robots, they have a variety of personality traits, which makes our experience more realistic, which is the main character different from ordinary silicone dolls. The body of the robot has a heater inside to maintain the same body temperature like humans. Because she has a smart system, she can improve the interactivity of the system by getting along with people, that's the point different from normal sex doll, and also to make sexual robots more perfect and close to real humans.
Although it is only a replica of the female body, it reflects the understanding of the sex robot, and it is a choice for the average male ideal state.

----------


## qiouxdoll

Love and sex with robots - an international conference to study robots. As the title reveals, this conference focuses on the field of robots such as machine emotions, artificial intelligence sex doll, clone robots, and entertainment robots. It explores the nature of the relationship between humans and robots, and whether we should recognize the existence of robots as human beings.

----------


## qiouxdoll

Sex dolls can help people manage and improve their marriages by separating love from sex.It has also proven that the availability of sex dolls will help more couples redefine their marriage types. And find another way of marriage in the involvement of sex dolls.
Over the past few decades, as the popularity of adult toys, *anime sex doll* has grown, more couples have used selective toys as a regulator of marriage and sex. But how does the use of sex dolls derive satisfaction from an overall marriage or relationship?

Owning real dolls is no longer a weird thing to do. Nowadays, they can help us get rid of the idea that we need so much from a person, allowing us to focus on the other qualities of our marriage partner.
In fact, we often live with love and sex as two parts of independent existence, and it is difficult for us to ignore the influence of children in family or marriage life, and we cannot ignore the children's ideas. The existence of life-like sex dolls allows many families to redefine the marriage or relationship between partners and create a new companion marriage that focuses on “children” rather than gender.
And in this society full of temptation and freshness, sex and love are always affected. People are becoming more demanding of the people they choose to marry. This is because they pin their thoughts and hopes on their future partners and it might be easier to get married if sex dolls were added to the list of family members.

----------


## 24buydoll

Me encontré con un sitio web, https://www.24buydoll.com
  De repente quiero comprar una muñeca sexual, ¿qué debo hacer? He visitado este sitio web muchas veces y no puedo decidirme.

----------


## qiouxdoll

What does sex doll buyers think?
Buyers of *sex dolls* have their own stories, some people may just want to vent the normal sexual desire, some people may be alone wandering in a foreign land, want to be accompanied by someone to have a comfort, there are people born with a princess dream, buy a doll when a big hand, dressed up beautifully.. In short, no matter which one, there is always a reason for you to buy, there is no good or bad, you want to prove that you like, like is always not wrong. Don't care what others think. But buy doll be careful, after all, there are a lot of black merchants, buy the product is not worth the loss.

----------


## qiouxdoll

For customers, this is not only about sex... If a person lives alone, they may be lonely. Moreover, the placement of dolls there helps to deal with loneliness. The customer began to feel the intimate relationship with the *love doll* little by little. They may start to want to talk to them... gradually forming a feeling of sensibility.

Adding voice to a doll is what customers want most, and it's easier for manufacturers to implement. Since dolls have different meanings for everyone, if all the dolls have the same sound, then it will become a machine. The best way is to let each doll have its own feelings and memories. Of course, in the future, you can add more complicated functions to the doll, and then it is the robot of the future.

Some people think that the focus of sex dolls is to solve the correct dolls because they are mainly sex toys. But they are not just that. Others regard the dolls as the artwork of the show, treating them as human models, and they pay attention to the appearance of the dolls, such as makeup and wear. Think of them as the subject of photography and so on.

----------

